# thinking about adding garlic



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

For fleas and such. Here in GA it's a year round battle. :/

I've read that it needs to be fresh, not powdered or in a jar. Can I make my own in a jar stuff by chopping fresh and covering it with olive oil? I just don't have time to chop fresh garlic every day!

Does anyone else use it? Can you tell me what and how (dosage, how you give it)?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have used it in the past, and I stopped because it was a pain to peel and chop everyday. Since garlic is moist, it doesn't keep well. It will mold, so you can't really make big batches at once. 

You can get something like Bug Off garlic that some say works. It's garlic, just air dried in a powder form.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a really neat kitchen gadget. You put in an uncut/unpeeled clove of garlic and smoosh it with the handles and it minces the garlic right on top of wherever you want it, and the papery peel is kept inside the tool and you just toss. No peeling, chopping or mess.
This is the tool:
Amazon.com: Progressive International Garlic Press: Kitchen & Dining

Love it


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, that's why I was trying to see if I could do a few days worth and cover it in oil like the jars they sell at the grocery store. I know the supplements are powdered and that's why I was wondering about using organic garlic powder. 

Those presses are cool! I had forgotten about them.

Might be worth a try.


----------



## drog91 (Oct 6, 2013)

I think this idea might help you. I learned this while doing raw with my dog. If you buy a large amount of garlic or what ever it is just blend it down and make it into a paste or mush and freeze it. Break it off it into proportionate size pieces and store in a freezer bag and just feed as frozen treats. I do this with liver, chicken heats with salmon oil capsules stuffed in side them. I also just freeze separate pieces of gizzards to feed as organ treats once in a while or with a meal.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We freeze garlic in turkey hearts. They love them.


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

That's a neat idea! How do you do it?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Push a clove of garlic through the and right into the pocket of the turkey heart. Freeze a bunch of hearts on a cookie sheet then toss into a zipper bag.


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome! I'll keep that in mind. How often do you feed them?


----------



## Jaymusgrave (Sep 25, 2013)

You could use a garlic press its a great gadget.


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

That's what Shamrockmommy suggested. Seems to be the most convenient to get fresh garlic each time.

Sorry drog91 I didn't see your post. That's a great idea as well, for a lot of things other than garlic!


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

How much garlic are you supposed to give to small dogs? Is there an exact dosage? Cloves are all different sizes so I wouldn't feel comfortable just giving "a half" or something like that (she is only 3.5 lbs).


----------



## Lance-Dash (Aug 13, 2013)

LilasMom said:


> How much garlic are you supposed to give to small dogs? Is there an exact dosage? Cloves are all different sizes so I wouldn't feel comfortable just giving "a half" or something like that (she is only 3.5 lbs).


I have read (on more than one website) garlic is toxic for dogs. I guess small amounts won't do much in the short term, but I would be concerned about long term? Me personally, I would hope to avoid known toxins, short or long term.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lance-Dash said:


> I have read (on more than one website) garlic is toxic for dogs. I guess small amounts won't do much in the short term, but I would be concerned about long term? Me personally, I would hope to avoid known toxins, short or long term.


If you can locate the most recent Dog Fancy magazine with Natural Dog on the flip side, there's an article on garlic with dosages. You'd have to feed a lot for toxicity


----------

